# Digestive Wellness Report in USA Today



## Jeffrey Roberts

This Digestive Wellness Report was published in USA Today on September 4, 2009. It includes a feature from the IBS Self Help and Support Group (see below).







The complete Digestive Wellness Report:Copyright © 2009 Mediaplanet International AB. All rights reserved


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

We have now added links to the complete Digestive Wellness Report.


----------

